# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Excited again abount Eastman's Dawgs

## Ken Olmstead

Seeing the announcement has fired me up again on this. My gut sank a bit when I saw the $3495 retail price for the Giacomel model but the pic looks fantastic! I am very interested to here a review on these but the concept is just so cool and I wish them the best of luck!

Jamie - is one of these in your future? I have seen you mention it a couple of times!  :Smile: 

 :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jkf_Alone

wow, that is beautiful. I bet it sounds as good as it looks.

----------


## JEStanek

From the other thread folks were concerned about how the Prototype had Giacomel on the headstock.  The one in the article (production model I'm assuming) has Eastman.  Those look really cool.  I'm waiting to see the Bacon artist!

Jamie

----------


## Tom C

It states those are list prices. about $3,000 retial is making me interested.

----------


## SChase@EastmanStrings

I glad to see it is well received.  Several reviews will be out in the next week or so.  Ted, could you link your review in this thread when it is complete?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I am actually more excited about the Bacon Artist.  I have been looking for one for years and had planned to eventually build one if I could not find one.

Bravo  Sean and Company

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> I glad to see it is well received.  Several reviews will be out in the next week or so.  Ted, could you link your review in this thread when it is complete?


You bet, Sean. Very much looking forward to the privilege!

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Seeing the announcement has fired me up again on this.


Ditto  :Cool:

----------


## sgarrity

I look forward to getting to play one of these.  I really do like the design and applaud all involved for getting a non-F5 clone to market.  But at that price, it had better sound really good!

----------


## Fretbear

Such a great time to be a mandolin enthusiast; these days you can now walk out of a store with a fine looking and sounding F-5 style for around $1300 or so, with something like the new "The Loar" 600 series, among others and in the future to be able to buy something like this used for the price of a fine guitar, means the mandolin has finally arrived as an accepted mainstream acoustic instrument.

----------


## F5GRun

I am excited as well.  I am curious to see what the full extent of the "Dawg Collection"  will be.  Any clue on to whats next after the Bacon Artist????

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I am really excited about the Giacomel.  If it is the quality of the 900 series then the price tag is not an issue for an exceptional looking mandolin like this.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Actually, the reason why the price struck me a little hard is that it means that it will be awhile till I can entertain the idea of having one. But the price in relation to what this piece is in terms of design and Dawg associated, does not strike me as way off base or anything. Just means I can't afford one RIGHT NOW!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Sean - when do we get a glimps of an "Artist?" Or did I miss that meeting?  :Smile:

----------


## JEStanek

Ken,

See post 13 in this thread for your glimpse you missed...

Jamie

----------


## mideando

Hi guys,

fortunately I played one of the first prototype of this mandolin directly at the Corrado Giacomel studio/laboratory. It plays good, balanced and good tone and volume. Of course it doesn't plays as a real Giacomel J5 ( I have 2 original ones...I am selling one ) but it is a very fine mando.

Bye
Stefano (Email: stef61@tin.it)
www.mideando.it
www.myspace.com/mideandostringquintet

----------


## mandolooter

Well I got my eggs...Im waiting for the Bacon!

----------


## OKMike

I wonder how wide the neck is and the fret size. I like the non-traditional look, nice to see a non-A, non-F. May have to start saving.

Mike

----------


## philc

...or use your money to buy a nice new or used mandolin from one of the many small scale luthiers here in the USA...Pomeroy, Stiver, Mowry etc...or even buy an original Giacomel...why waste money on a cheesy copy. There will be ten in the used section of the classifieds within six months of their release going for half their list price.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> ...or use your money to buy a nice new or used mandolin from one of the many small scale luthiers here in the USA...Pomeroy, Stiver, Mowry etc...or even buy an original Giacomel...why waste money on a cheesy copy. There will be ten in the used section of the classifieds within six months of their release going for half their list price.


not everyone has twelve grand to spend on a new Giacomel.

----------


## philc

i agree...i don't have twelve grand to spend on a new Giacomel either. However, if i was going to spend $3500 on a mandolin i would look around a bit before spending that kind of money on a copy of a mando that Grisman uses...it aint the same mando...oh yeah, there was that Kentucky Dawg Monteleone thing that was such a hit...Gimmicks!

----------


## F5GRun

Well Phil, thats just the thing.  The target market for these new models are the people that dont want the typical A or F.  They want something new and different.  I also do not think they are cheesy copies.  For one I dont think that Dawg or Corrado Giacomel would endorse a cheesy copy. And two, Eastman is not a huge factory cranking out low quality instruments, they actually have luthiers building these things. Also this is a limited run and I doubt the price will come down that fast, after all, Eastman is not flooding the market with these. So I guess it boils down to the country of origin, which is not what this thread is about.

----------


## JEStanek

Sean,

Do you have any specs you can share on the Giacomel model? Will then nut be the standard (narrower) Eastman width or what?  Also, just to help folks understand, what is the planned production volume of these Dawg Models?

PhilC, I will refer you to Scott Tichenor's assesment of the prototype that he played (a few days after he played Grisman's Giacomel) read post 26.

Jamie

----------


## mideando

Mike ,
my Giacomel's fingerboard are 32 mm at the nut.

Phil,
the price that I m selling it isn't 12 k, go to classifieds

Stefano

----------


## philc

Sorry...i shouldn't be so negative. Like most of you i have not even touched one of these mandolins. Everyone has the right to spend their money as they please.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> ... Everyone has the right to spend their money as they please.


That I can agree with. Our own opinions of what we would do or buy is simply that, our own opinions and we shouldn't be surprised or disappointed when others don't agree with us.

----------


## thistle3585

I don't like the style at all, but I appreciate the creativity in design instead of going with the status quo. Can his design be linked to any specific influences?  It appears that he would be in good company with the Rice architectural students.

Incidentally, how well have the Kentucky Dawgs held their value over the years?

----------


## mideando

hey guys, not problem about it !!! Probably I didn't write exactly my opinion, sorry but my english is not so perfect ....hugs
Stefano  :Smile:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

When will they be available at stores?
I know The Dawg distributes the originals, but I think I recall Mando Bros in NY had a Dawg Giacomel at some point (???) -- will they be getting a couple of these bad boys?

----------


## bluesmandolinman

I am ok with the Bacon reissue ( because that maker does no longer exist) but to be honest I have a problem with the copy of the Giacomel. It´s a matter of fact that it is a very individual and new design from a small independent maker.

I feel it´s not ok to go into competition with such small makers !!!

Yes we have +20 builders that make F5 copies...well they all can survive because it´s obviously the most desired mandolin design.

But the Giacomel is not for everyone. I think the sales volume is not very high at all.
I don´t like to see a company like Eastman ( they copy anything) with "mass production" to copy a design that will soon kick the Giacomel out of the race...

that´s my 2 cents on this topic

----------


## sgarrity

You can bet that Giacomel is getting a little cut of the action.  They didn't just "steal" his design.  
You're right that more of these will sell than the original.  And in turn, Mr. Giacomel will make more money.  Keep in mind that the Giacomels sell for ~$12k new.  I'd just venture that there is a greater market for the Eastman models than the original.

----------


## JEStanek

> I am ok with the Bacon reissue ( because that maker does no longer exist) but to be honest I have a problem with the copy of the Giacomel. It´s a matter of fact that it is a very individual and new design from a small independent maker.
> 
> I feel it´s not ok to go into competition with such small makers !!!
> 
> Yes we have +20 builders that make F5 copies...well they all can survive because it´s obviously the most desired mandolin design.
> 
> But the Giacomel is not for everyone. I think the sales volume is not very high at all.
> I don´t like to see a company like Eastman ( they copy anything) with "mass production" to copy a design that will soon kick the Giacomel out of the race...
> 
> that´s my 2 cents on this topic


Giacomel approved of the copy of his work by Eastman.  I suspect he's getting something out of it too...

Jamie

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

That's a cool lookin' mando.....maybe they'll do a giveaway! :Wink:

----------


## F5GRun

A giveaway!?!?!?!?!  Not thats a fine Idea.  Where do I sign up?

----------


## SChase@EastmanStrings

It looks to be between 1-3/32" and 1-1/8".




> Sean,
> 
> Do you have any specs you can share on the Giacomel model? Will then nut be the standard (narrower) Eastman width or what?  Also, just to help folks understand, what is the planned production volume of these Dawg Models?
> 
> PhilC, I will refer you to Scott Tichenor's assesment of the prototype that he played (a few days after he played Grisman's Giacomel) read post 26.
> 
> Jamie

----------


## SChase@EastmanStrings

> That's a cool lookin' mando.....maybe they'll do a giveaway!


Don't hold your breath.  :Whistling:

----------


## SChase@EastmanStrings

I dont think we are taking anything away from Giacomel's sales.  Anyone that wants and can afford one of his instruments will buy one from him.  Our reproduction will serve those who have always wanted one but would never be able to afford an original.  This venture will help him in many ways.  Imagine the exposure he will get from these hitting the market.  Some people are seeing this design for the first time and will go on to purchase a new one.  
This collaboration is without a doubt; a WIN-WIN-WIN situation.






> I am ok with the Bacon reissue ( because that maker does no longer exist) but to be honest I have a problem with the copy of the Giacomel. It´s a matter of fact that it is a very individual and new design from a small independent maker.
> 
> I feel it´s not ok to go into competition with such small makers !!!
> 
> Yes we have +20 builders that make F5 copies...well they all can survive because it´s obviously the most desired mandolin design.
> 
> But the Giacomel is not for everyone. I think the sales volume is not very high at all.
> I don´t like to see a company like Eastman ( they copy anything) with "mass production" to copy a design that will soon kick the Giacomel out of the race...
> 
> that´s my 2 cents on this topic

----------


## RichM

I'm surprised at some of the negative comments on this thread. I think the idea of making an innovative design available at a more affordable price is wonderful and commendable. And given the participation of Grisman and a quality and reputable shop like Eastman, I have high hopes for the final product. I had the pleasure of hearing Grisman play his Giacomel recently, and I thought the tone was outstanding. Whether the Eastman version will share any of that tone remains to be seen, but I'd sure like to try one out.

As many on here know, Kentucky Mandolins in partnership with luthier Eichi Sumi produced a reprodution of Grisman's Monteleone Grand Artist many years back, as the KM-DAWG. As a huge fan of Monteleone's designs (but not as huge a fan of their price tag), I was thrilled to be able to own one of his designs in a more affordable format. Sure, Monteleone didn't build it, but he participated in the deisgn-- and, of course, Sumi has proven himself to be a top-shelf luthier. My KM-DAWG was a wonderful instrument, certainly very competitive with mandolins in the $3000-5000 range. If the Eastman Giacomel is of comparable quality, the price point is very fair.

To those of you with $12K to spend on a mandolin, god bless ya and your deep pockets. For me, I can't wait to try the Eastman version. The proof is in the playing, and Eastman has some high expectations to fulfill. But I sure would like to lay my hands on one...

----------


## Robblegrass

I had a KM-DAWG & played it for many, many years. I loved it...but I allways wanted an F5 style mando because it was more "Bluegrass". Eastman's new Giacomel inspired & Grisman endorsed mandolin I'm sure will be top notch quality and sound great...but not for me. I'm stuck in the box.

Rob Baker

----------


## The2became1

I don't know guys, but everytime I ask someone in the know, they say the Eastmans are just not up to par with the donestic stuff. And "The Loar", well lets just say the sound is not the least bit inspiring.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

> I don't know guys, but everytime I ask someone in the know, they say the Eastmans are just not up to par with the donestic stuff. And "The Loar", well lets just say the sound is not the least bit inspiring.


I would suggest that many people "in the know" would vehemently disagree with this statement. Try one for yourself - without looking at the headstock, then give us your impression.

I suppose David Grisman wouldn't be considered "in the know" - Just MHO, but I don't believe Dawg would put his name on a _dog_.

Apologies if this reply is a bit acerbic -  :Mandosmiley: 

ps: With regard to "The Loar"  - are you refering to the new 600 series? 

See This thread, post #18. Mr Vest's  VERY well informed opinion of these instruments is extremely positive.

Fantastic instruments can be made anywhere, by anyone that posesses  patience, talent, skill and attention to detail. These qualities are not the sole provenance of any country, luthier or manufacturer.

MHO, YMMV, etc., etc.

----------


## The2became1

Just to clear the air.....I have spent time in China, count many chinese people as my friends, had chinese noodles for dinner and ate them with chopsticks, my daughter speaks chinese.....oh ya, and did I tell you both of my daughters are chinese? 

I don't care if they are made in Zimbabwe and endorsed by Colonel Sanders. Anyone who buys a musical instrument for anything except tone first, feel second, and beauty lastly is a chid in my opinion. That's why I bought an A style -bang for the buck- F's don't sound better just because they are F's. The name plate means absolutely nothing to me. All I can tell you is that when I went to trade my Big Sky A style in for an Eastman F (because I thought they were a good value) the dealer told me "No, you will be disappointed with the tone, no matter how pretty they are." And he sells them(Eastman). And I'll bet Grisman won't be playing them anytime soon. 
Personally I hope they are great, I'll buy one, but I have my doubts. I think the 900 series are gorgeous, but I'm out in the middle of the Pacific and can't get my hands on one to try it. I think if they were as good as the domestic stuff they would be at a higher price point.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

The2became1 ,
My sincere apologies for infering more than I should have from your prior post - My reply would have been completely non-combative had we been aware that you had spoken with a _dealer_.  :Smile:  Perhaps that dealer though, was more interested in a hard $$$ sale at that particular time than in dealing with a trade? Just a thought.
There are so many posts referencing second, third and often hundredth-hand opinions with regards to the quality or sound of various mandolins- not to mention the often unfair shake given to ANY Mandolin not made in the US - that I jumped the gun with my post.

I should not have lumped you in with that crowd.  :Redface: 

BTW- Chinese noodles can be amongst the most sublime of foods!
Prefer mine with black bean/hot chili sauce. Chopsticks, fork, servingware optional.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The problem with people that make blanket statements without having played any of the instruments they are trashing is that they have no credibility no matter what. It really doesn't matter if you ate tonight with chopsticks (I did last night) or if your daughter speaks Chinese. Rather than take the word of one dealer that might have simply wanted to move you up to a more expensive mandolin, or didn't want your trade, why not go play some.

----------


## JEStanek

I too believe that place of origin makes little difference in how good or bad an instrument will perform (or look) in your hands.  Those generalities often just serve to get folks dander up.  The real proof is in your hands.  For the record, I don't think Col Sanders ever endorsed an instrument.  

However, he did have a recording career.

Yes, The Col. His hand picked 10 (sadly not 11 (herbs and spices)) tracks, lifted from the great Herb Alpert it would appear, to accompany his chicken.

1 A Taste Of Honey
2 Lonely Bull 
3 Chili Verde 
4 Spanish Flea 
5 Our Day Will Come
6 Tijuana Taxi
7 Green Peppers
8 El Garbanzo
9 El Toro
10 Third Man Theme
Lots of mandolin scattered throughout.

You can read the Colonel's liner notes here.
Wow.

Back on topic, I recently traded a US made instrument for an Eastman because it fit my hands better.  The tones were quite similar as was the price point.  I'm looking forward to Ted's review, lucky Dawg.

Jamie

----------


## KanMando

I went on a Tijuana picnic once.  It wasn't quite so bucolic as the Colonel's. 

Bob

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Jamie - where do you find this stuff? You are completely warped...I love it!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## F5GRun

Ken,  I know what you mean.  Jaime how long were you itching to use that?  more importantly Ken what are you doing up at this time.  isnt it 3am out in your neck of the woods?

----------


## JEStanek

> It looks to be between 1-3/32" and 1-1/8".


I just measured the nut on my Eastman 2 Pointer at 1 1/16 (website says 1 3/32) so my ruler is close.  The distance between the outside G and outside E strings 31/32 of an inch.  So I would guess the Dawg model has the same neck width as most Eastmans.  My Spira flatback has a nut width of 1 2/16th and a string to string distance of 1 1/16.  Breedloves are 1 6/32th  (from their website).

From Gibson's site Nut widths are 1 1/16 inches.  

I wonder if I'm measuring the Eastman the same way?  Many people have voiced concerns over the narrower (to me more comfortable) neck of the Eastman.  I don't have a Gibson or Breedlove around to measure on my own.

I suspect, _I_ would like the neck shape.  The Bacon really has me intrigued (I like the Giacomel copy too).  I hope Sean will give us a taste of the rest of the line soon too (as it develops).

Jamie

EDIT: WUVT stacks as a midnight to 3AM DJ on the non-broadcasting AM band yielded treasures from the stacks.  WUVT is Virginia Tech's student run radio station.  The AM band was only piped across the dorm info channel of scrolling text.

----------


## TomTyrrell

Lots of really interesting but totally uninformed opinions on this topic!

Since when was it a trade _up_ to go from Weber to Eastman?

I'm pretty sure if Giacomel didn't want Eastman making these things he wouldn't have licensed them to do so. I know this is a really hard thing to understand, maybe I should TAB it out.

And the Dawg is not only having fun with the project, his wallet is also better for it.

----------


## Jkf_Alone

> Lots of really interesting but totally uninformed opinions on this topic!
> 
> Since when was it a trade up to go from Weber to Eastman?
> 
> I'm pretty sure if Giacomel didn't want Eastman making these things he wouldn't have licensed them to do so. I know this is a really hard thing to understand, maybe I should TAB it out.
> 
> And the Dawg is not only having fun with the project, his wallet is also better for it.TomTyrrell


Tom, 

It is a trade up when someone prefers the feel/tone/volume of one instrument over another. Personally, while I like the way Weber mandolins look, I have yet to find one I actually enjoy playing. Same thing goes for Breedlove. For me, Eastman mandolins sound better and play easier. Everyone has their preference, and it is justifiable because music, for most people, is a hobby. If someone prefers their Eastman over the Weber they once owned, ( owning something is VERY different than playing it in the store) then, that Eastman is what they should keep.  :Popcorn:

----------


## The2became1

Thanks, Joel. No problem. I came on a little strong to, I guess. I would like nothing more to find a killer Eastman F-style to replace or add to my Weber. I hope that it is still possible. At this point I am unconvinced. My problem is hat I have to buy online from Hawaii, sight unseen. A little too much risk. 
P.S. I never tried noodles with black bean/hot chili sauce. I'll give it a go.


"The problem with people that make blanket statements without having played any of the instruments they are trashing is that they have no credibility no matter what. It really doesn't matter if you ate tonight with chopsticks (I did last night) or if your daughter speaks Chinese. Rather than take the word of one dealer that might have simply wanted to move you up to a more expensive mandolin, or didn't want your trade, why not go play some."

     To Mike, the illustrious moderator. By "blanket statement" I suppose you are referring to my statement I have heard that Eastman is not as good as Weber or Gibson, or other domestic instruments. That is far from "trashing". Or that the Loar I played is less than inspiring? If I had said it sounded like a peice of trash it would not have been far from the truth, but I didn't. Are we getting a little sensitive here? The comments I made about the chops sticks and such were to illustrate that I hold nothing against pacrim/foreign instruments, because I don't. Bang for the buck they are unbeatable. But that doesn't mean they sound as good as a Weber or Gibson or Collings. Most of my research indicates that they just don't. When I walk into the music store that my friend runs here in Hawaii I can pick up a couple of the guitars on the wall that I think are the best and everyone who works there will agree on what the cream of the crop is(And I am not in the market to buy one).  It is usually a Collings, or an old Martin, or maybe, maybe, a custon shop Taylor. It will NOT however be an Eastman. Not yet anyway. 

The "dealer" in question had accepted my mandolin on a previous trade that I sent back because I didn't like the fit and finish, although it sounded great as he said it would, it had flaws that were unacceptable to me. So he is totally willing to trade, partly because my A style is really good. Because of this oversight on his part, and because he knows that I have been a musician for 30 years, he is careful about what he recommends to me. And if you had read my post carefully you would have known that I live on an Island in the middle of the Pacific and can't try Eastman, which is why I posted in the first place. For help. It wasn't my intent to be obstreperous or to attract the type of replies that I did, especially from the moderator. That's ok though, I've never been accued of turning down a good debate. 


To Jamie, <laugh> Yer killin me, dude. I think you missed your calling. Are you sure that wasn't Burl Ives in disguise?


"Since when was it a trade up to go from Weber to Eastman?
I'm pretty sure if Giacomel didn't want Eastman making these things he wouldn't have licensed them to do so. I know this is a really hard thing to understand, maybe I should TAB it out.
And the Dawg is not only having fun with the project, his wallet is also better for it."

Tom, I think you hit the nail on the head. In my post I said "trade my Weber A for an Eastman F". "not trade up for an Eastman". The Dawg's wallet I'm sure is doing fine with this deal. And I'm sure it's fun for him. The whole endorsement thing is a crock to me, but whatever. You won't see Grissman playing one of thos things.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> ...I suppose you are referring to my statement I have heard that Eastman is not as good as Weber or Gibson, or other domestic instruments.... Most of my research indicates that they just don't... And if you had read my post carefully you would have known that I live on an Island in the middle of the Pacific and can't try Eastman...


I rest my case. You've never played one.

----------


## TomTyrrell

Just gotta love all these "reviews" from people who've never played one. 

If you don't _know_ from first hand experience then you don't _know_.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> ...If you don't _know_ from first hand experience then you don't _know_.


That pretty well sums it up Tom.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

"As Dawg explains, "I don't think the world needs another attempted Lloyd Loar mandolin copy. "

I agree with that.


"We feel so fortunate to be able to work with David Grisman and Mr. Giacomel to create these really special mandolins." commented Saul Friedgood of Eastman. "I'll never forget the reaction from our luthiers when they saw Mr. Giacomel's mandolin for the first time," "They were in awe, and our head luthier commented that the instrument must have been designed by Pablo Picasso!" 

I was thinking more like Salvador Dali  :Smile: 

Interesting for sure -- but not my thing.

----------


## The2became1

Post deleted. Please take personal attacks offline; we won't be having them here.
Avoid flaming or trolling – posts intended to create discord, antagonize others or create general mayhem. Be polite and courteous at all times.

----------


## thistle3585

Gary Hedrick had a mandolin tasting last Saturday, and lo and behold, there was an Eastman.  Here is our very own Scot Curry aka earthsave jamming on it.  I video taped Jim Richter playing a couple tunes on it but unfortunately there is no sound to the video.  It is a new camera.  I'm still messing with it in hopes that the audio is there and I'm technically challenged.

I was impressed with it.  Very clean lines. The workmanship was excellent.  It held it own through several blues and jazz tunes.  I'm sure Jim could give a good review of it as he wailed on it for some time.  I don't think they will have any problem selling it.

----------


## JEStanek

Nice to see one in someone's hands.  Give a nice sense of scale.  Sweet.

Jamie

----------


## delsbrother

> For the record, I don't think Col Sanders ever endorsed an instrument.



Actually, he did. Google "Colonel Sanders Mandolin Band".

----------


## JimRichter

It was ok, but it wasn't my cup of tea.  I personally wouldn't spend the dough on it, but that says more about me than the mandolin.  Tonally, it seemed a bit stifled.  Could be the lack of "opening up."   Reminded me of some of the other Eastmans I'd played where the workmanship was great, but the tone was constricted -- almost like it was over-engineered.  Maybe too thick of a finish or something like that.  I've played some that were amazingly good, but this wasn't one of them.  Neck didn't feel right in my hands.  Left hand started to cramp up after awhile.  Didn't play it long enough to figure out the issue.  Could have been a set up issue.

Again, this isn't me bashing Eastman, cause I've played some of their instruments that really turned my head.  This particular mandolin didn't do it for me.

Jim

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I don't see it as bashing Jim, you're reviewing an instrument you've played, that's an honest assessment. It would be really interesting to do a side by side with an actual Giacomel. I've never seen one of those.

----------


## Philip Halcomb

I'd bet we'll probably see the Dawg playing one of these out at a show or something. I remember when he endorsed Kentucky he would play them out on occasion as well. Then maybe we could get a good sense of the sound. Then again, that man can make a Rover sound good, so I guess it would all be in the eye of the beholder.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Nice to see one in someone's hands.  Give a nice sense of scale.  Sweet.
> 
> Jamie


I agree completely! Lucky dawg!  :Smile:

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> Giacomel approved of the copy of his work by Eastman.  I suspect he's getting something out of it too...
> 
> Jamie



aha ok. If he is getting royalties or something than I am reconciled.

But do "cheap copies" really improve the sales of the real thing... ?
e.g.did Gibson ever gain their sales because of all the F5 copies available ?
Not sure how the mentioned win-win situation works.Just curious...
René

----------


## JEStanek

I don't think Gibson gets a dime off any F5 copies out there other than their liscenced products (Epiphone, etc).  I'm pretty sure Saga and Eastman, or Jim the Small Builder aren't paying royalties to Gibson for each F5 they make.  For someone like Giacomel in Italy making a non trad instrument, even if the Eastman run is limited to 100 or 1000 that still way more than he can put out in a year or more.  More exposure of his design will drive sales for the original.

Jamie

----------


## mideando

very interesting all the opinions, I think.
I know personally Mr. Giacomel (he is a friend of mine) and of course I like his instruments becouse I have and play them all days.
I think "you" have to try one original Giacomel and one Eastman model. Both are good instruments but, obviously, everyone has its own tone and everyplayer has his own mando-taste. As I wrote, they are esthetically similar but the sound and tone is different. If you like the new design and you have money to spend..go to Giacomel, if you haven't so many money go to Eastman. I think Eastman-Giacomel (as I wrote I real played it) are good instruments, nothing to envy to others.
Cheers, Stefano :Coffee:  :Cool:

----------


## TomTyrrell

Gibson doesn't get any license fees or royalties for the F5-style copies. The only money they make from that design is from sales of their own (Gibson, Epiphone, Flatiron, etc) mandolins. The simple fact is that Gibson doesn't own that design.

One good thing about these licensed Eastman "copies" is that it reinforces Mr. Giacomel's ownership of the design in the international community. 

The Dawg collection does open some interesting possibilities for a collector who is more interested in having a full set of something than in the investment potential.

----------


## earthsave

> Gary Hedrick had a mandolin tasting last Saturday, and lo and behold, there was an Eastman.  Here is our very own Scot Curry aka earthsave jamming on it.  I video taped Jim Richter playing a couple tunes on it but unfortunately there is no sound to the video.  It is a new camera.  I'm still messing with it in hopes that the audio is there and I'm technically challenged.
> 
> I was impressed with it.  Very clean lines. The workmanship was excellent.  It held it own through several blues and jazz tunes.  I'm sure Jim could give a good review of it as he wailed on it for some time.  I don't think they will have any problem selling it.


Cool.  You got anymore of those pix from Saturday Andrew?  
Jim played the heck out of it.  I just noodled around a bit.  It's definitely something to see in person vice the pictures.  Not my cup of tea tho.

----------


## thistle3585

I agree. It had a much crisper sound than what I prefer, but I think its tone is well reflected by its design.  When I look at it I think Lamborghini. 

Yes, I took 100+ photos and will try to post some in a thread of its own.  Its going to take awhile to sort through them and resize them.  I got a shot of every instrument at the session that, at a minimum, included top, headstock, back and scroll.

----------


## TomTyrrell

I'm glad to hear that the Eastman version of the Giacomel doesn't sound like all the other Eastman mandolins. It _should_ have its own sound.

----------


## jefflester

> Actually, he did. Google "Colonel Sanders Mandolin Band".


Can we tell what they are? With the white pickgaurd they look like they might be Kays or something of that ilk. I didn't manage to find an image with enough resolution to tell for sure what they are.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Can we tell what they are? With the white pickgaurd they look like they might be Kays or something of that ilk. I didn't manage to find an image with enough resolution to tell for sure what they are.


They are Kays. That was a Kay body style.

----------


## SChase@EastmanStrings

Ted...can you please put the mandolin down and give us your review?   :Laughing:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Sorry, Sean. I need more time. 
How about the year 2033?...

----------


## JEStanek

Wow a photo prior to putting the JM11s on it even!  Ted _does_ need more time!

Jamie

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Jamie, am I on the list before or after you for when Ted gets done with this mandolin?

----------


## JEStanek

I _thought_ I got to keep it!











For the forum... we're kidding...

Jamie

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Then you're after me. I only want to play it a few times.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I thought this was a nice personal touch:

----------


## Caleb

I'm a big fan of Eastman, so I hope they do well with this new instrument.  I'd love to try one sometime.

----------


## SChase@EastmanStrings

> Sorry, Sean. I need more time. 
> How about the year 2033?...


I guess that is fair since it took us forever to release it.  :Laughing:

----------


## SChase@EastmanStrings

> I'm a big fan of Eastman, so I hope they do well with this new instrument.  I'd love to try one sometime.


Caleb, aren't you in Indianapolis?

----------


## GRW3

> I guess that is fair since it took us forever to release it.



Speaking of chances to see the new mandos... 

Sean, do you ever get out of the office? Any chance that you'll make a swing through Texas and visit Guitar Tex (best for me) or Fiddler's Green (OK for a Saturday) or why not both if you're in the neighborhood.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Is there still one of these in Indianapolis?

I hated to miss Gary's gathering, but the Lopers had a gig that turned out to be all-day work.  Grrr.
(It turned out to be fun, but took a lotta time to get there.)  

So... there's an Eastman Giacomel around here somewhere?

Thanks,

stv

----------


## mdlorenz

> It would be really interesting to do a side by side with an actual Giacomel. I've never seen one of those.


Having played the Giacomel the last time I was down at Mandolin brothers... I can say that it absolutely floored me. The tone was wide open, thunderously woody, foghorn like volume, but with a certain abrasive, unrefined quality to it.

That being said, next to an A-style nugget I played once that I think was once owned by Drew Emmett, it was hands down the loudest, most powerful mandolin I've played. With a tone to it that I've never heard any other mandolin come close to replicating.

It would indeed be interesting to compare them side by side, to see if the Eastman's have carried on the same unique tonal qualities of the original.

----------


## JEStanek

See Scott post 26 in this thread.. or be lazy.




> I played Grisman's Giacomel two weeks prior to playing the one at the NAMM show. I'd have to say they were remarkably similar in sound and they nailed the rest spot on. The workmanship on the reproduction was exceptional. As with any design that moves outside of traditional scroll F-style instruments, there will always be a certain amount of grousing. I suspect Loar probably received some of that when his first mandolin designs appeared. No one raved, "wow, the perfect bluegrass instrument!", because it was made for classical music.
> 
> Remember when all the grumbling was about a certain raggedly dressed musician with goofy hair, questionable behavior and criticized by a lot of older musicians as talented but what he was playing, "that ain't bluegrass?" Sam Bush. That was the name you were thinking, right?


He was refering to the prototype.  Good enough for me...

Jamie

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb, aren't you in Indianapolis?


Texas

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

mdlorenz..

your post was consfusing   was The A louder than the Giacomel  or the opposite

Congrats to Eastman fior the new products

Perhaps one day you will consider 1 1/8th plus nut widths.

----------


## mcgroup53

I have both the Giacomel and the Bacon artists on loan for a review for Mandolin Magazine. Just got them today, but am very impressed. I own a killer Eastman 605, and these two instruments are pretty special. Never played an original of either, but the Eastman workshop has done a pretty good job in reproducing both styles.

The Bacon has a very fat, round, slightly punchy tone with more bass than a typical oval hole A or 2 point. I would think a classical player, anyone doing choro, Celtic or jazz styles, even blues styles, would love it, especially when it opens up.

The Giacomel has a  very interesting tone, very loud and clear, but perhaps lacking the bottom end of the original (a trait I've noticed across the entire Eastman line). It is an attention grabber for sure!

I won't get into the buy American vs. Asian argument here; that's a personal choice. I'm just glad to see someone making instruments like this available to those who can't find or afford and original.  I could keep both these instruments and be very happy, especially in a couple of years once they're opened up. More in the Spring issue of Mandolin Magazine.


David McCarty

----------


## Michael Cameron

Any ETA for the distressed/hide-glue/varnish models?

 :Grin:

----------


## SChase@EastmanStrings

I was just in Texas for the Arlington Guitar Show but I am not sure if I will be back anytime soon.




> Speaking of chances to see the new mandos... 
> 
> Sean, do you ever get out of the office? Any chance that you'll make a swing through Texas and visit Guitar Tex (best for me) or Fiddler's Green (OK for a Saturday) or why not both if you're in the neighborhood.

----------


## JEStanek

Well, since the Man hasn't posted it yet, here is Ted's preview and review.

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Good job on the review and the pics look great!! I think I would look better behind it!  :Smile:

----------


## Mattg

I had a chance to play one at the Picken Parlor in Arvada, CO this weekend. The shop is usually pretty busy on saturday with lots of folks trying out instruments. More than a few folks turned to listen. It was very loud, woody and crisp. It was also set up very nicely and it wanted to be played. I put it down then tried a Sam Bush Gib and the Eastman blew it's doors off. Wow.

----------


## mrmando

Hey y'all, are the Eastman Giacomels X-braced or parallel braced? Or are there examples of both? 

Some dealers say X, some say parallel ... Eastman Web site currently needs some attention because it only brings up error messages.

[...pause here for brief interlude, perhaps some wine and a little cheese ...]

OK, it's a browser problem. Eastman site works in IE but not Firefox. It says they are parallel braced. Why then does Elderly's site say they are X braced?

[...some sherbet to clear the palate ... perhaps a glass of sherry ...]

On the other hand, Eastman's site says the DGM1 has a gold-plated tailpiece, which obviously is not the case. It's an ebony tailpiece.

Hm.

I don't know whom to believe!

----------


## allenhopkins

One oddity on my DGM-2 is that the tuners work "in reverse" -- _i.e._ you turn the peg clockwise to raise the pitch of a string.  This may be authentic to the original Bacon tuners, or it may just be an idiosyncrasy Eastman built in.  Or, they may have reversed the tuners on my instrument (...?...nah, couldn't be that).  The tuner posts are located "above" the pegs (farther from the body), which seems to be standard with Eastman, so the worm gears must be "reverse threaded."

Hadn't noticed that tuner configurations varied in that way; both my Strad-O-Lin and my Gibson Army-Navy Custom have the tuner posts "below" the pegs.  You see how little I pay attention...

----------

